# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Bots Questions & Requests >  Can warden detect autoit, autohotkey, or macro bots?

## teaown

Can warden detect auto it / auto hot key / macro bots?
To be used for something basic like character login / putting in password / choosing character, and pressing some buttons in game from the hotkeys, etc. without actually having to do these tasks manually

----------


## Sklug

Warden can't detect AutoIt, assuming you are just simulating keystrokes, as it hooks into Window's for native controls, thus to Warcraft, it is no different than you actually actuating the key presses yourself. However, it's still a programming language that can do things to interact with WOW's memory if you so choose, and thus yes, the process could be detected if you did that.

But macroing assuming you are using the "SEND" command, or "CONTROLSEND, %winHandleID" command and no, that's not gonna be noticeable. Someone correct me otherwise, but I am fairly certain of this.

However, this doesn't mean you are safe. _BEHAVIOUR_ can be analyzed, so if you have some rather fancy macroing, behavior analysis can pick up on this and get you into trouble. In regards to basic tasks like you said, like automating character login and stuff, no, you are not going to get caught for that. I've had macros automating stuff like that for nearly a decade. Once you start macroing say, your rotation, again, you run the risk. Nothing is ever 100% safe. But ya, in regards to Warden detection, it's just scanning things happening within the Warcraft directory.

----------

